# Downhill in Furtwangen



## _pa (30. September 2006)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier in der gegend und suche deswegen sowohl dh-strecken/singletrails in bzw. um furtwangen herum - und was noch viel wichtiger ist: leute mit denen ich fahren kann!

mangels auto sollten die strecken schon per bike zu erreichen sein (schieben geht natürlich auch  ) - todtnau ist zwar nur eine autostunde entfernt, aber leider nicht drin  

bin selber schonmal mit meinem tourenrad in der umgebung nen bischen rumgefahren, aber hab leider keine dh-strecken entdecken können 


ach ja, und falls jemand hier aus der gegend zufällig nach bad wildbad fährt zum iXs cup/deutsche meisterschaft und vielleicht noch nen platz frei hat und mich mitnehmen könnte, dem wäre ich auf ewig dankbar


----------



## _pa (6. Oktober 2006)

naaa, es wird doch wohl nen paar DHler hier geben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi, komme aus waldkirch.. also so richtige downhillstrecken gibts hier nich, außer halt eben todtnau. versuchs doch mal am rosskopf oder kandel, da gibt es au ein paar schöne abfahrten, sind zwar singletrails, aber teilweise technisch doch ganz ok.

achja: hab au noch n platz frei für wildbad.... im zug ^^


----------



## switcher (17. November 2006)

Reine DH Strecken wirste wohl nicht finden, dafür aber Singletrails ohne Ende. Allerdings dürfte das mit  nem Demo nicht ganz leicht sein. Auf Tour gehen kann ich mit dir leider nicht, weil ich inzwischen im Hotzenwald wohne, aber ich bin in VS aufgewachsen und dort 10 Jahre Trails gefahren. Es ist dort um Klassen besser, als hier an der Schweizer Grenze. Sorry wenn ich dir keine besseren Neuigkeiten hab. Evtl. könntest du mit einem Tourenbike mehr erreichen.


----------



## waldman (17. November 2006)

mein rat:

zieh mit nem tourenrad los und schau dich nach abgelegenen plätzen um.
da gehst dann man mit der schaufel durch. am besten suchst vorher noch leute die das ähnliche wollen, dann gehts schneller.

ne richtige downhillstrecke wirst nicht bauen können, dafür schöne sprünge und en paar northshores.

selber machen heißt die devise


----------



## crossie (17. November 2006)

fürs selber machen bin ich zu haben.

weisste ja.
also wenn zeit dann schippe und so. noch is nich zu kalt für. 

vom brent runter kann man auch fahrn, allerdings kommste dann wohl nicht in furtwangen raus, sondern auf der anderen "hügel"seite. 

studi? heut abend am hochschulball? 

cheers


----------



## Calimero... (13. März 2011)

Trotz das beachtlichen Alters dieses Threads versuche ich hier mal mein Glück.
Bin grad nach VS gezogen und suche nun auch DHler und Spots  zum fahren.
Gibts da mittlerweile eine "Gemeinschaft" ? Gegen selber machen ist eigentlich auch nichts einzuwenden.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Sir Julian (15. März 2011)

Hey

Bin grad erst nach furtwangen gezogen und such hier strecken und leute zum fahren. Bauen bin ich auch dabei. 

Gruss Julian


----------



## Calimero... (15. März 2011)

Ah feine Sache, dass da doch noch jemand Interesse hat !!
Ich hab hier auch grad noch jemanden aus meinem Kurs kennengelernt, der evtl. auch Lust hat. Mal sehen, vll. können wir ja nen schönen Trail auf die Beine stellen !


----------



## Sir Julian (16. März 2011)

Ja wär nicht schlecht sowas, bin hier mal bisschen rumgefahren aber soweit bisher nix gefunden. Was auch nicht schlecht wär wenn sich ein paar Leute findne würden die ab und zu mal nach Todtnau fahren, hab nämlich kein auto .
Aber hier vor Ort muss auch irgendwas her....


----------



## Calimero... (17. März 2011)

In Sachen Auto hab ich das gleiche Problem wie du >.<
Werd demnächst auch mal bissl rumkurven und mal sehen obs schon paar Trails gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJerwain (27. Juli 2011)

Komme nicht direkt aus Furtwangen sondern aus Villingen. Wie siehts mittlerweile aus, habt ihr paar Trails o.ä. gefunden, was ihr empfehlen könnt?
Bin auch eher Freeride/DH-orientiert, und alles was sonst VS-mäßig hier im Forum rumgeistert ist eher Touren oder Marathon, leider...
Grüße


----------



## Mr.Beasto (28. Juli 2011)

schon mal in der gegend um gütenbach umgeschaut ? Da gibts heftigste trails s2-s5 ! So mal als tip !


----------



## Lance. (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs

Schaut doch mal hier.
Ist die offizielle Trainingstrecke der MTB-Abteilung des SC-Furtwangen.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=44y5Nj7uPuE&v=44y5Nj7uPuE&gl=DE

Die Strecke liegt bei Bregstadion und es kommt 2012 noch mehr!

Sie ist fuer jeden nutzbar


----------



## Kleine-Downhill (12. Dezember 2011)

schau mal so trails hats bei mir [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHvLn0FgthA&feature=g-all"]Local Downhill Ride am Wattkopf      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lance. (12. Dezember 2011)

Schoenes Video, aber am Trail fehlt es etwas an Anspruch und er ist nicht in Furtwangen!
Aber wie gesagt, gut gemachtes Video!

Gruss


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Dezember 2011)

Lance. schrieb:


> Ist die offizielle Trainingstrecke der MTB-Abteilung des SC-Furtwangen.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=44y5Nj7uPuE&v=44y5Nj7uPuE&gl=DE


Der Link funzt bei mir auf dem PC nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (17. Dezember 2011)

Das is der "SMDH" in Karlsruhe.. also nich ganz Furtwangen


----------



## Lance. (17. Dezember 2011)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Der Link funzt bei mir auf dem PC nicht.



Zur zeit geht kein Youtubevideo, seid dem neuen Design. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Johny84 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Vieleicht kann ich weiter helfen fahre seit 18 Jahren MTB im umkreis furtwangen und Vöhrenbach kenne auch sehr technickswäre strecken. wenn ihr mal mit mir fahren wollt einfach anschreiben


----------

